# He's looking so good!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hooligan, who I got from Allison (kelebek) last fall is looking super good as a yearling! I just love this guy...had to show him off a little. :greengrin: I was going to get him shaved down today, but after shaving another buck who was being a complete pain I decided to take a break. Lol. But boy this guy should look awesome shaved...can't wait!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

And sorry...don't mind his hooves...forgot to trim him before setting him up. :doh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is so handsome!!! :drool: Ya wanna send him here this fall?!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice looking boy!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

WoW Kylee he is beautiful! :drool:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking good!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

VERY nice!! :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is gorgeous, would love to have a buck that looks like him.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Where are our clipped pictures!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

I got some udder pictures of two of my homebred FF does! Oh I am so happy with these udders!! :leap: :stars:
http://www.kwfarms.com/kwfarmstbbudderlybonnie.htm
http://www.kwfarms.com/kwfarmstbbudderscotch.htm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW!! is all I can say! I LOVE Bonnie! :drool: You should be very proud!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you Skyla!

Bonnie has been one of my favorites since she was a kid...This morning when I shaved her udder I was so so happy. Really couldn't be more pleased with her. :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I can see why!

If you were closer I would be putting a reservation on a doe kid from her!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, he is a really nice balanced guy! I can't believe he is looking this good and is only a yearling!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you ladies!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I LOVE him! And your girls and very pretty too


----------



## AJJ Farm (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice looking boy!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just thought I would throw it out there - I will be repeating the breeding this year. Knock on wood that Delight follows her trend and has Triplets again (for the past two years she has had 2b/1d) I will have ONE kid available from this breeding as I would like to keep a buckling and a doeling. Hooligan was my keeper buckling, but with moving to Texas I had to cut numbers. Hooligan did sire triplets before he went to Kylee - unfortunately only a doeling survived - but I kept her SLR H Idaho's Last Hoorah. Hoorah was "hopefully" bred yesterday to another youngster ... I can't wait to see udders from Hooligan


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Very handsome dude! :thumb: Personally, I prefer the fuzzy look - it's more cuddly.


----------

